
A spaceship shooting game developed using JavaScript ES6, Canvas - caihonghui
https://github.com/gd4Ark/star-battle
======
gus_massa
Put some instruction in English. Many people know their native language and
English. [Hi from Argentina!] I could guess that the ASDW in the text are for
moving, the space is for shooting.

Or perhaps add some graphical instruction.

Why are the asteroids shooting at me?!

